# Suche deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Lowrance X125



## stefansdl (23. Mai 2010)

Suche eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Lowrance X125...habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit dem Echo und brauche Hilfe.

Vielen Dank im vorraus...


----------



## angel-daddy (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Lowrance X125*

Hi Stendal,
wir benutzen dieses Gerät auch. Falls ich die Anleitung noch finde, sende ich Dir eine Kopie zu. Kann aber ein paar Tage dauern...

Gruß Martin


----------



## HD4ever (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Lowrance X125*

hab das Gerät auch ... benutze eigendlich aber nur die "Auto" Funktion #h


----------



## stefansdl (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Lowrance X125*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Hi Stendal,
> wir benutzen dieses Gerät auch. Falls ich die Anleitung noch finde, sende ich Dir eine Kopie zu. Kann aber ein paar Tage dauern...
> 
> Gruß Martin


 
das wäre super...vielen dank


----------



## angel-daddy (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Lowrance X125*



stefansdl schrieb:


> das wäre super...vielen dank



Hi,
dann schicke mir bitte Deine E-Mail, ich habe jetzt die Bedienungsanleitung als PDF.

Gruß Martin


----------



## stefansdl (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Lowrance X125*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Hi,
> dann schicke mir bitte Deine E-Mail, ich habe jetzt die Bedienungsanleitung als PDF.
> 
> Gruß Martin



carphunters-altmark@web.de

www.karpfenwelt-altmark.de ist unsere Homepage

Vielen vielen Dank für die Mühe4

MfG


----------



## Echolotzentrum (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Lowrance X125*

Man kann seit kurzem hier ( http://www.lowrance.de/de/Downloads/Handbuecher/ ) Anleitungen für einige Geräte von Lowrance runter laden.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## natworker (4. April 2011)

*AW: Suche deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Lowrance X125*

Jo, das geht wohl, sind aber in Englisch.


----------



## ChristophB (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Lowrance X125*

Guten Tag,

Hab auch ein lowrance x125 aber leider keine deutsche anleitung,könnte mir die wer senden?
war auf der deutschen hompage aber dort sind die anleitungen alle auf englisch.
wäre euch sehr dankbar
e-mail:christophbrandner@msn.com

Mfg Chris:c


----------



## angel-daddy (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Lowrance X125*

Hi Chris,
ich habe sie Dir gerade gesendet. Viel Spass damit...

Gruß Martin


----------



## ChristophB (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Lowrance X125*

Danke Dir,
das ging aber flott,gar nicht damit gerechnet sie heut noch zu haben


Mfg Chris


----------



## eiswerner (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Lowrance X125*

Hallo Leute,
wenn ihr eine Bedienungsanleitung in Deutsch braucht geht auf die Seite der Navico GmbH, das ist die oberste Firma von Lowrance - Eagle usw. da bekommt ihr ruck zuck die gewünschte Anleitung per PDF kostenlos zugeschickt.
Gruß Werner


----------



## c&b (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Lowrance X125*

Hallo, 
hier nochmal ich betreffs der Bedienungsanleitung in deutsch für das Lowrance x125.
Hab deine E-mail erhalten. Wäre echt supi wenn du die Anleitung noch hättest oder mir evtl. sagen könntest wo ich die herbekommen könnte. 
Vielen Dank schon mal
Grüße
C.Bührer


----------



## didiator (23. März 2014)

*AW: Suche deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Lowrance X125*

Hallo Angel-Daddy,

 Du hast schon einigen mit der deutschen Anleitung für das Lowrance X125 helfen können. Kannst Du sie mir auch mal zumailen? Vielleicht komme ich mit dem Teil dann besser klar.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Suche deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Lowrance X125*

vielleicht hilfte das ja auch ein bischen weiter, X125 Emulator (5.3 MB)
hier kann man üben!
http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Support/Product-Emulators/


----------



## angel-daddy (24. März 2014)

*AW: Suche deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Lowrance X125*



didiator schrieb:


> Hallo Angel-Daddy,
> 
> Du hast schon einigen mit der deutschen Anleitung für das Lowrance X125 helfen können. Kannst Du sie mir auch mal zumailen? Vielleicht komme ich mit dem Teil dann besser klar.



Hi,
ich habe die Anleitung leider nicht mehr, da ich das Gerät verkauft habe und das pdf dann gelöscht habe....

Sorry....#q

VG Martin


----------



## dazi345 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Suche deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Lowrance X125*

Guten Abend in die Runde,
 Habe gebrauchtes Angelboot mit X125 Echo käuflich erworben. Leider finde ich keine Bedienungsanleitung in deutscher Sprache!!!!
 Kann mir jemand helfen?
 Email: dzirnsak@web.de
 Danke und petri heil


----------



## angel-daddy (31. März 2015)

*AW: Suche deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Lowrance X125*

ist unterwegs


----------

